# Altima SE-R part info FYI



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Just a little FYI for some of you who were interested in the parts that are different on the SE-R.

** Will update as necessary **

Black side mouldings that are chrome on the other cars. (4 per side) $271.65
Shift Knob $39.88


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

GregV said:


> Just a little FYI for some of you who were interested in the parts that are different on the SE-R.
> 
> ** Will update as necessary **
> 
> ...



engine/tranny swap?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> engine/tranny swap?


I doubt that would be worth the cost...haha But hey I'm sure Greg can sell you one


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> engine/tranny swap?


The tranny may swap in, not sure about the axles, might have to do some measurements. The final drive is too high for my tastes. And no LSD, though we could put in the earlier Maxima unit. I'm going with the 2003 Maxima HLSD 6MT if I do anything. You don't need to swap a motor.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

GregV said:


> The tranny may swap in, not sure about the axles, might have to do some measurements. The final drive is too high for my tastes. And no LSD, though we could put in the earlier Maxima unit. I'm going with the 2003 Maxima HLSD 6MT if I do anything. You don't need to swap a motor.



my post + my post count = sarcasm 


Greg, have you heard anything about the chromatic mirrors starting to fade/fail? Mine is starting to fade around the edge.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> my post + my post count = sarcasm
> 
> 
> Greg, have you heard anything about the chromatic mirrors starting to fade/fail? Mine is starting to fade around the edge.


Mucho ha ha.

Haven't heard of any yet. Mine still looks good. :fluffy:


----------



## JOTDADDY (Jul 20, 2004)

YO man.. i was wondering if i could put the 05 SER taillights on my 04 altima?? have they changed?? Also will the grille and headlights from an 05 altima fit on an 04?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

not sure about the grill, but the tail lights should fit fine.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

JOTDADDY said:


> YO man.. i was wondering if i could put the 05 SER taillights on my 04 altima?? have they changed?? Also will the grille and headlights from an 05 altima fit on an 04?


I've looked at the front ends for awhile, and i don't think they will fit unless you changed more stuff. taillights I'm pretty sure are good to go.


----------

